

Show HN: Meteor Based Multiplayer Ultimate Tic Tac Toe - jmickey
http://ticandtoe.com

======
mostelato
This is awesome. You should implement a ranking system (similar to
hearthstone), and have people climb the ranks

~~~
jmickey
Hi mostelato,

We actually have one. It is available to users who log in via Facebook at the
moment. You earn levels as well as coins. :)

------
jmickey
Hi all,

Thought I'd share our latest project. Feedback and suggestions welcome!

